# Need help deciding which flasher



## jeremy78951 (Dec 17, 2006)

I think I have it narrowed down to a Marcum VX-1 but does anybody have any info on or tried the Aqua-Vu VPG?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Haven't tried the new VPG but have always had vexlars and have always loved them.


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

Check out the following poll.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=32931

Chad


----------

